# do you have sex on the first dates



## likeitmatters (Apr 5, 2010)

or not? I am wondering if men or women bed with someone or purposely go out and look for sex in this day and age. I watched that god awful show "jersey shore" and found those boys and girls to be tacky and nothing more than sluts and man whores and I cannot believe they or anybody would lower themselves just for a moment of pleasure.


----------



## stldpn (Apr 5, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> or not? I am wondering if men or women bed with someone or purposely go out and look for sex in this day and age. I watched that god awful show "jersey shore" and found those boys and girls to be tacky and nothing more than sluts and man whores and I cannot believe they or anybody would lower themselves just for a moment of pleasure.



A lot of people do... I never have, but I can understand the urge.


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 5, 2010)

and at 20 something and before the advent of aids, I had alot of sex and now if I knew what I know now and could go back and tell my younger self to stop that I would.

I would ask alot of questions when I meet someone in person or online and ask them point blank how many men they have been with in the last 12 years and if they tell me something that is out of what I believe is excessive I politely tell them no thanks...and you ask why? would you want to be with someone who beds with alot of people? not me, because my parents said never be with someone who you can not hold your head up in public with your date and I want someone who shares my values and beliefs..and to me, A ManWhore is somebody I do not want to know.

:bow::bow:


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 5, 2010)

Sex on a first date..

Dont see it happen.. but also wouldnt exclude it ...

Its the place... the moment... the person...

Really depends on what kind of date  if u both know its no relation material and just for lust, well yeah ...

But if its a date based on probably/hopefully, a long term relationship.. i wouldnt do it that quick, ull have all te time later on...

but as i said .. its the situation and the type of date that matters


----------



## escapist (Apr 5, 2010)

This is all rather subjective. I mean what is a first date? Is it when I call someone and go out to dinner and a movie? Is it when I run into someone in public just in the course of a normal day, find someone amazing we spend all day together and leads into more? What about the times when you meet someone spend hours with them but set up a "Date" or activity for later on in the week when you have more time? I personally LOVE kissing and touching and "making out". Where it goes from there generally doesn't bother me anymore. 


By the way this is kind of a repeat already of a post you made a few months ago. As I recall it went down hill pretty fast. You have stated and expressed almost the exact same thoughts and feelings. Not sure why the need to make a new thread about it. Maybe just take a poll if you want to know the numbers or something. Anything else seems like your just begging for the same old bitter arguments to start up again.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65009

No its not the same question but you said pretty much the same stuff. In the end the answer is the same. Everybody is on a different path in life. Some believe free love is the way to be. Others believe in a "moral high ground", or their way is the right way, and people who do and think otherwise are just nasty. 

I think its beautiful when people can be happy with the life they live. Not everybody has it in them to do as they say or do as they think. Betrayal of self is the only pain that tends to haunt people. For those who find a wonderful partner, and the relationship deepens with time, does it really matter how that relationship started?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 5, 2010)

Eh, I've had sex on a first date and gone on to date the guy for a couple of years and ended up engaged to him...ran away of course because that's what I do.

I've been with a guy and waited a few months before having sex and once we finally did realized there was no chemistry and we both went our own ways rather quickly.


Or had sex on the second date, dated for a while, but I wasn't ready for "serious" relationship so we became good friends.

So I don't think I can gauge someone's character on whether or not they have sex on the first date...it all depends on where I was at that point in time in my life. Or where they were at that point in there life. Etc. Etc. Etc. The amount of variables are endless.

Anyway...carpe diem right?


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll have sex on the first date if a guy says this to me...LOL..


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 5, 2010)

you are right, I did forget..wish I could delete this entire thread...

no use wanting to know and as long as I am not affected by others perceptions of right and wrong...I do not care at this point.

thanks for posting..


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 5, 2010)

ok lets forget this topic, I remember the other topic and it was pointless from what I see.

thanks everyone for posting..

case closed


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm like you in the same aspect, likeitmatters, as I worry about disease transmission.....and someone spreading themselves around too much/too easy strikes me as being at a higher risk. 

I also like to be comfortable with a person in general before I attempt anything sexual.


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 5, 2010)

I am more concerned about the transmission of aids and getting infected more so than anything else...maybe that is what I should have started as a topic.

I am scared to death of getting aids more than anything...


----------



## djudex (Apr 5, 2010)

Two of the six gals I've been with have been first nighters. Does that make me a pseudo-manwhore?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 5, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> I am more concerned about the transmission of aids and getting infected more so than anything else...maybe that is what I should have started as a topic.
> 
> I am scared to death of getting aids more than anything...



Let's not also forget herpes or Hepatitis C either.....all kinds of goodies you can pick up. 



djudex said:


> Two of the six gals I've been with have been first nighters. Does that make me a pseudo-manwhore?


----------



## ogie (Apr 5, 2010)

sex on the first date is usually a no for me, but there have been a few occasions when we hit it off so well on the first date that we could hardly keep our hands off each other.... so one thing leads to another. i think you know the rest.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 5, 2010)

I have no problems with a girl wanting to sex me on the first date. Why, you ask? I can tell you want to know why I have no problems. Let me tell you.

Sex is pretty awesome.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Apr 5, 2010)

that's typically the goal.


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 5, 2010)

djudex said:


> Two of the six gals I've been with have been first nighters. Does that make me a pseudo-manwhore?



sooooooo....you've only had 6 partners so far?


----------



## Zowie (Apr 5, 2010)

djudex said:


> Two of the six gals I've been with have been first nighters. Does that make me a pseudo-manwhore?



Hahaha, you're going to make every girl here think, "I want to be the lucky number 7!" :bounce:

But well, (I've been saying this a lot lately >.>) I have very little experience. I generally try and make a point to put my heart into a relationship, but I don't think I'd easily sleep with someone I JUST met. I like to judge character and -moral fiber-. And like LikeitMatters, I'm paranoid about bugs. xp

But, right place, right time, I'm always open to new things.


----------



## djudex (Apr 5, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> sooooooo....you've only had 6 partners so far?



You betcha.



bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, you're going to make every girl here think, "I want to be the lucky number 7!" :bounce:



Well, I am taking applications for the next co-star of The Judex Show :batting:


----------



## stldpn (Apr 5, 2010)

djudex said:


> Two of the six gals I've been with have been first nighters. Does that make me a pseudo-manwhore?



Yes...


Is that all you needed to know?


----------



## djudex (Apr 5, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Yes...
> 
> 
> Is that all you needed to know?



For now. I'm sure I'll have more questions later, I'm the inquisitive type.


----------



## stldpn (Apr 5, 2010)

djudex said:


> For now. I'm sure I'll have more questions later, I'm the inquisitive type.


There are no stupid questions... well maybe...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tIFS4-svVw


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 6, 2010)

this thread is exhausted, but i'm all wired up... what do you say we go back to your place and i eat some pie? :eat1: :eat2: 


hahahaha chicken!


----------



## escapist (Apr 6, 2010)

I feel like Chicken Tonight 

BTW if Chicken's Clip was something new to you all check out more of John Barrowman's work as "Captain Jack Harkness". I'd say he's a ladies man, but I don't think he has those kinds of restrictions on relationships lol.


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 6, 2010)

escapist said:


> I feel like Chicken Tonight
> 
> BTW if Chicken's Clip was something new to you all check out more of John Barrowman's work as "Captain Jack Harkness". I'd say he's a ladies man, but I don't think he has those kinds of restrictions on relationships lol.



haha, I love Torchwood! but it doesn't hold a flame to the the original source.

Who are you?
I'm the Doctor.
Doctor WHO?
*wink*

i'm trying to find the time to build a Tardiss in my garage


----------



## toni (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't and I can not understand people who do. 

I've also never been hard up, I've always had someone around to "service me". I guess if I were to go months and months without any and was starving, I MIGHT try it. I know for sure the sex would suck. I can't see me getting all excited and putting effort towards a stranger.


----------



## escapist (Apr 6, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> haha, I love Torchwood! but it doesn't hold a flame to the the original source.
> 
> Who are you?
> I'm the Doctor.
> ...



Yeah Chicken Showed me the video before she posted. All I could think was, "Hey its Captain Jack".

I imagine the components are the easy part. Its access to the Time Stream thats the real problem


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 6, 2010)

I have, but it wasn't like it was the first time we had spoken. We had had some intimate conversations online and on the phone several times prior to the date. She initiated and I didn't stop her... Of course that's a rare case and I'm only relaying one possible scenario out of an infinite number of possible scenarios, so it's just conjecture I suppose 

I don't tend to judge people on their sexual histories, though, as there could be so many reasons for why the person was so overly obsessed with sex. Maybe they were damaged or hurt in some fleeting or overwhelming sense along the course of their life. Maybe they're lonely and insecure and need the reassurance. 

I'm unaware of anyone in this existence that is free of pockmarks on their rap sheet.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 6, 2010)

I know no one here probably knows this song at all but this has been in my head since this thread started.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGLwqtOF_XY


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 6, 2010)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I know no one here probably knows this song at all but this has been in my head since this thread started.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGLwqtOF_XY



Really? This was mine: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM8vGoXiHG4


----------



## Zowie (Apr 6, 2010)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I know no one here probably knows this song at all but this has been in my head since this thread started.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGLwqtOF_XY



Aahahaha, I totally have been singing that. 
I have never seen the clip. STRANGE.


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 6, 2010)

i've never had sex on a first "date". i have, in my younger days, met someone at a party or get together or whatever and ended up sleeping with them that night. 

to be fair though i don't think that that sort of behavior really says anything about what kind of person you are. we've all done things in our lives that we may not be proud of but in the end we're are all just the summation of our experiences, one night stands included. 

now that i'm older though i don't have that seething torrent of hormones clouding my head with bad judgment anymore. unless there's tequila involved. now, that's a different story...


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 6, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Aahahaha, I totally have been singing that.
> I have never seen the clip. STRANGE.



Awesome! I'm glad someone else has heard that song. I'm glad I've opened you up to the clip. I love Danko Jones! 



BigChaz said:


> Really? This was mine: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM8vGoXiHG4



Chaz, that was...perfect right now. Really it was.


----------



## Tad (Apr 7, 2010)

I never did, but then again with 'sample size = 1' I'd say that is not all that statistically significant


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 7, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Really? This was mine: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM8vGoXiHG4



Chaz, have I told you lately that I love you? That was HILARIOUS! 

In answer to the question, even though I kiss wayyy before the first date, I wont have sex until at least a month until I know somebody, and I at least have some relationship with them. I recently found out the friends with benefits thing doesnt work for me and I have to be with someone I care about.

Its frustrating being horny as hell, BUT I know in the long run I cant do the random hookups because I get wayy too emotionally attached. I'll take a little sexual frustration over months of heartbreak FOR SURE.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2010)

This thread has shown me the error of my ways.....from now on I will have sex with anyone at anytime that asks me to....


----------



## stldpn (Apr 7, 2010)

Am I the only one who still gets a little bummed about the fact that they don't make "chicken tonight" anymore? I used to make open faced sammies with it when I was in college. At some point, I might be able to forego my more puritanical sensibilities if someone were actually skilled enough to make a reasonable facsimile of the creamy preservative laden goodness that was "chicken tonight."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2010)

Wasn't Chicken tonight just some kind of sauce in a jar?


----------



## stldpn (Apr 7, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wasn't Chicken tonight just some kind of sauce in a jar?



Yes... and before you roll your eyes so hard that your chair starts to tip... I still mean every word. Nothing has tasted quite the same.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Yes... and before you roll your eyes so hard that your chair starts to tip... I still mean every word. Nothing has tasted quite the same.



"You can order Chicken Tonight sauces online from www.foodireland.com"

http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/43721


----------



## stldpn (Apr 7, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> "You can order Chicken Tonight sauces online from www.foodireland.com"
> 
> http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/43721



Chicken tonight country french... out of stock, but still... score. So should I expect a bill for your fact finding services?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Chicken tonight country french... out of stock, but still... score. So should I expect a bill for your fact finding services?



Not until google starts charging


----------



## stldpn (Apr 7, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Not until google starts charging



I kept looking for copycat recipes and all I could find were posts about the cacciatore. Which I used to be able to take or leave. Anyway, I suppose I'm now safe, no need to offer up my services as manwhore for the best recipe.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I kept looking for copycat recipes and all I could find were posts about the cacciatore. Which I used to be able to take or leave. Anyway, I suppose I'm now safe, no need to offer up my services as manwhore for the best recipe.



I googled up chicken tonight ingredients (thinking a recipe might do well enough so you could imitate it) and hit that site first....where the discussion led to someone posting that link. Easy enough...no worries...keep the chastity belt on


----------



## stldpn (Apr 7, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I googled up chicken tonight ingredients (thinking a recipe might do well enough so you could imitate it) and hit that site first....where the discussion led to someone posting that link. Easy enough...no worries...keep the chastity belt on



chastity belt? who told?


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 7, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This thread has shown me the error of my ways.....from now on I will have sex with anyone at anytime that asks me to....



well, i mean, as long as neither of us is doing anything...


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 8, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> *Chaz, have I told you lately that I love you? *That was HILARIOUS!
> 
> In answer to the question, even though I kiss wayyy before the first date, I wont have sex until at least a month until I know somebody, and I at least have some relationship with them. I recently found out the friends with benefits thing doesnt work for me and I have to be with someone I care about.
> 
> Its frustrating being horny as hell, BUT I know in the long run I cant do the random hookups because I get wayy too emotionally attached. I'll take a little sexual frustration over months of heartbreak FOR SURE.



I don't remember, but if you say it enough it might stick!


----------



## StarWitness (Apr 8, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I have no problems with a girl wanting to sex me on the first date. Why, you ask? I can tell you want to know why I have no problems. Let me tell you.
> 
> Sex is pretty awesome.



Yes. This.

Except replace "girl" with "dude" because that's how I roll.

But yeah. Have boffed, will continue to boff, on the first date. Or hell, sometimes there isn't a date in the equation! Sex is fun, and it's an experience I like to share with people I'm attracted to. (Using protection every time, of course.)


----------



## hot'n fluffy (Apr 13, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This thread has shown me the error of my ways.....from now on I will have sex with anyone at anytime that asks me to....



as long as we get to go it face to face, I would love to look into those eyes while bumping uglies!!


----------



## bigmac (Apr 13, 2010)

I still have the _Motel 6_ receipt from my wife and I's first date in my wallet. Great night -- cops raided the room next door and I had to sneak her home before her mom woke up.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Apr 13, 2010)

I personally have never had sex on the first date..and I don't see it happening not only because there are so many cooties out there. For me it goes deeper because, I believe in having sex with someone, I love and carry deep emotions for and I will not let my vagina talk me into doing otherwise, and trust me there have been times it has been hard to do so.


----------



## djudex (Apr 13, 2010)

Sensualbbwcurves said:


> I personally have never had sex on the first date..and I don't see it happening not only because there are so many cooties out there. For me it goes deeper because, I believe in having sex with someone, I love and carry deep emotions for and I will not let my vagina talk me into doing otherwise, and trust me there have been times it has been hard to do so.



You know what I took away from that?

"That girl has a talking vagina."

:blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Zowie (Apr 13, 2010)

djudex said:


> "That girl has a talking vagina."



All girls do. It's a constant voice that we have to surpress.

Explains a lot, doesn't it?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> All girls do. It's a constant voice that we have to surpress.
> 
> Explains a lot, doesn't it?



hahaha, I'm taking notes.


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> All girls do. It's a constant voice that we have to surpress.
> 
> Explains a lot, doesn't it?



soooooo, just curious but do they speak english? cus i could use a hint or two personally...


----------



## LovesBigMen (Apr 14, 2010)

Sensualbbwcurves said:


> I personally have never had sex on the first date..and I don't see it happening not only because there are so many cooties out there. For me it goes deeper because, I believe in having sex with someone, I love and carry deep emotions for and I will not let my vagina talk me into doing otherwise, and trust me there have been times it has been hard to do so.



Good for you  its is a thing you have power over and you use the power right.


And oh my gosh your all very funny people
the talking vagina very true and probably speaks the language or languages the womens speaks


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 14, 2010)

No! Ladies, respect yourself. More than likely you will not get respect from that man. He would look down on you and see you as an easy lay. 

That is a big No No. I have four brothers, men are something else. 

If he even asks you to put out for the first date, he is not even the right man. He has no respect for you. 

This is the rule unless you and him both know what you want and are not looking to get anything out of the pairing but hot and sweaty sex. But if you are looking for a serious relationship, that is not the way to go.


----------



## RentonBob (Apr 14, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> No! Ladies, respect yourself. More than likely you will not get respect from that man. He would look down on you and see you as an easy lay.
> 
> That is a big No No. I have four brothers, men are something else.
> 
> ...


For me, this is not true at all. I would respect the way someone feels about it whichever way they decide. It all comes down to how the 2 people feel about it as consenting adults and whatever they decide is right for them and I don't judge them whether they do or don't have sex.


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 14, 2010)

RentonBob said:


> For me, this is not true at all. I would respect the way someone feels about it whichever way they decide. It all comes down to how the 2 people feel about it as consenting adults and whatever they decide is right for them and I don't judge them whether they do or don't have sex.



You are a good guy but far too many men have that type of mentality I was talking about.


----------



## RentonBob (Apr 14, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> You are a good guy but far too many men have that type of mentality I was talking about.


A lot of women do too. It happens on both sides.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 14, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> No! Ladies, respect yourself. More than likely you will not get respect from that man. He would look down on you and see you as an easy lay.
> 
> That is a big No No. I have four brothers, men are something else.
> 
> ...




Actually, I've started quite a few great relationships (such as the one i'm in just now) with first date sex...I must just be really, really good  Also, I respect myself enormously. Probably too much. 


lmao.


----------



## Victim (Apr 14, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> All girls do. It's a constant voice that we have to surpress.
> 
> Explains a lot, doesn't it?



Can't you just stick something in there to shut it up? Oh, wait, that might be the problem...


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 16, 2010)

Sensualbbwcurves said:


> I personally have never had sex on the first date..and I don't see it happening not only because there are so many cooties out there. For me it goes deeper because, I believe in having sex with someone, I love and carry deep emotions for and I will not let my vagina talk me into doing otherwise, and trust me there have been times it has been hard to do so.




I consider you to be a lady of class and taste and not some cheap floozie who feels sex is sport. I am finding more and more humans find that they cannot do without sex and to me safe sex does not work at all. And condones dont work 100 percent and you only need one mistake and you shall be branded in the worse way.

I have tried to explain on other websites to gay men but trying to explain it in words they will understand is fruitless. Sex is running rampant in the gay community and I am seeing more and more men becoming hiv positive and they have noone to blame but themselves which is a shame.

:doh:


----------



## Joe944 (Apr 17, 2010)

I find it really depends on the chemistry of the couple. Most of my relationships, if you want to call them that, started out with sex pretty early on and they never worked out. Half the time I wasn't even pursuing it either, but I can be such a teaser that if we get to make out stage most women don't want to stop.

Oddly enough the girl I'm currently dating I've slept with before, although that was nearly 10 years ago. We've been dating over a month now and we haven't slept together yet! Granted we're both pretty busy people so meeting up is usually relegated to the weekends.

Putting off "in the moment" sex at the beginning of a relationship lets you get to know your partner better as well as heightening the anticipation of the inevitable.


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 17, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> I am more concerned about the transmission of aids and getting infected more so than anything else...maybe that is what I should have started as a topic.
> 
> I am scared to death of getting aids more than anything...



well, as a man you are a lot luckier, i wont quote any ways to prevent aids spread because it would seem some of my knowledge is a tad outdated, but the most important thing is to wear a condom, hold on to it when you remove your private parts from their private parts and clean after removing said condom...

honestly, as a RN i am far more worried about herpes and hpv than HIV...due to activities and type of sex one engages in...but i am also a safety girl and have been tested multiple times....

so there ya go...


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 17, 2010)

putting asides the worries of getting any disease and the stigma that goes with it, would you want to be seem with someone who has slept around with alot of guys or girls? I have for one would not because I ask a very simple question and it would tell me their sex habits.

I have seem men on different websites trolling for sex and I wonder do they have any self respect for themselves? Just my two cents in regards to that.

My mom (rip) told me always be with someone who wont embarass you in public and she was always right.

:bow::bow:


----------



## escapist (Apr 17, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> putting asides the worries of getting any disease and the stigma that goes with it, would you want to be seem with someone who has slept around with alot of guys or girls? I have for one would not because I ask a very simple question and it would tell me their sex habits.
> 
> I have seem men on different websites trolling for sex and I wonder do they have any self respect for themselves? Just my two cents in regards to that.
> 
> ...



Trolling for sex on boards? Will they get Virtual STD's? No offence but most the guys I know who use online to "Mack" tend to not be so confident in real life. The guys who are confident in real life tend to be comfortable finding relationships in their day to day lives.


----------



## bigmac (Apr 17, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> No! Ladies, respect yourself. More than likely you will not get respect from that man. He would look down on you and see you as an easy lay.
> 
> That is a big No No. I have four brothers, men are something else.
> 
> ...



I agree with some but not all of this. I agree that if a guys pushing for sex on the first date he's probably a jerk. Indeed a guy that pressures a woman for sex on any date is probably a jerk. That said its been my experience that women want sex just as much as guys do and that if there's chemistry having sex early actually makes the relationship stronger.

I was thinking about all my past relationships (long and short) and I can only remember asking a girl to put out once (when I was 18) and that didn't work out so well. Since then I've just kicked back and let the woman decide when and if we were going to have sex (in the end its her choice anyway so no need to push things). Surprisingly its been my experience that women choose to have sex quite early in a relationship (i.e. first or second date).


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 17, 2010)

escapist said:


> Trolling for sex on boards? Will they get Virtual STD's? No offence but most the guys I know who use online to "Mack" tend to not be so confident in real life. The guys who are confident in real life tend to be comfortable finding relationships in their day to day lives.




Gay men seem to like to troll for sex on web profiles on the ones I go to. And Like I said, would you want to go out with a lady of the night or some pro and bring them home to your parents? Sorry, I have always brought the men home I meet when I was in my 20's and my parents were good judge of them and I learned the hard way and eventually my parents only approved of one and only one. I would never date any guy who has more sex than I have had in 12 years because who knows what they may have encountered or are carriers....of some disease.

Why is it people seem to think that std is just run of the mill and they feel oh well, take a pill and go on with life and it is more than that. but trying to explain this to the community at large is like explaining how to make peasant under the glass....they dont get it...

:bow:


----------



## Victim (Apr 18, 2010)

Peasant under glass can be quite tricky, you need to flog them until they beg for mercy, but no more. Then there is that whole washing business. Can take quite a while for older peasants.


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 18, 2010)

Victim said:


> Peasant under glass can be quite tricky, you need to flog them until they beg for mercy, but no more. Then there is that whole washing business. Can take quite a while for older peasants.




I need to watch my spelling....lol

maybe the human race needs to be flogged until they get it....


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 18, 2010)

Why is this still up for discussion?

I'm not you, you're not me. Sex for some is all about play...morality doesn't factor in at all and there's nothing wrong with that. Why is that so hard to wrap around people's heads? 

Love and sex don't always mix.

Just like sex and archery don't always mix. 

Like it Matters, what is your motive for constantly bringing up the same issues? I'm really curious. Especially when you seem to be looking for love online most of the time. Do you really think when you hang out at gay dating sites you're going to find your soul mate? Seriously, i'm curious where this comes from all the time.


----------



## stldpn (Apr 18, 2010)

escapist said:


> Trolling for sex on boards? Will they get Virtual STD's? No offence but most the guys I know who use online to "Mack" tend to not be so confident in real life. The guys who are confident in real life tend to be comfortable finding relationships in their day to day lives.



This is a gay phenomenon escapist. It's less about confidence and more about the absolute draw of anonymity that many of those men enjoy. Married and highly closeted gay men account for a large part of the demand for it and they can be absolutely brazen under the right circumstances. I mean walk into a house at noon, do their thing and leave in time to catch a burger at wendy's before they go back to work brass balled. No offense but I doubt even you are confident enough to try to pick up someone outside a convenience store bathroom. Them? that's how they roll. The only issue is waiting for something like "that" to come along and work out for them takes patience and time without the internet. Easier to put it up online that they're going to be waiting for all takers at a certain time in a certain public space. Odds are they'll get a bite.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 18, 2010)

Never had it on the first date but a few on the second...I'm so bad.


----------



## Venom (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't see sex on the first date as that big of a deal. I'v done it before and I'v also waited months before having sex with someone, I just do what I feel like and I always get myself and the other person tested first so that I know I'm going to get anything.


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 19, 2010)

Venom said:


> I don't see sex on the first date as that big of a deal. I'v done it before and I'v also waited months before having sex with someone, I just do what I feel like and I always get myself and the other person tested first so that I know I'm going to get anything.




If I knew what I knew now back then, I would not have lowered myself and have sex like I did. I have way to much class and self respect for myself to allow just anybody to touch me or even get near me. It is something you acquire or should acquire as you get older....but hey as long as it does not interfere with my life and those who are like that are not my friends....I say go ahead and knock yourself out...

:bow::bow:


----------



## taobear (Jun 30, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I'll have sex on the first date if a guy says this to me...LOL..



That never worked for me. I have tried many times. It's my favorite hobby.


----------



## taobear (Jun 30, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> sooooooo....you've only had 6 partners so far?



That's better than me I have had only three and I'm 43


----------



## taobear (Jun 30, 2010)

toni said:


> I don't and I can not understand people who do.
> 
> I've also never been hard up, I've always had someone around to "service me". I guess if I were to go months and months without any and was starving, I MIGHT try it. I know for sure the sex would suck. I can't see me getting all excited and putting effort towards a stranger.



Try ten years


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 30, 2010)

taobear said:


> That's better than me I have had only three and I'm 43



If you're trying to bait me with your "almost virgin" like qualities..its working.


----------



## Hole (Jul 1, 2010)

It's a big deal to me. I prefer to wait as long as I can. 
And if it did happen, I don't think a serious relationship would come out of it.


----------



## RJI (Jul 1, 2010)

I do, 

I won't pay for dinner if I am not getting some...


J/K but yeah no maybe so.


----------



## Kazak (Jul 1, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> Just like sex and archery don't always mix.



WHAT!? how could you say something so crule?


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 1, 2010)

There are so many factors that come into play with this question. I would (and have) have sex on the first date, but I don't go into the date with that as my first priority LOL


----------



## Kazak (Jul 1, 2010)

taobear said:


> That's better than me I have had only three and I'm 43



and that's better than me... i'm at 1. & that was 12years ago.


----------



## fatkid420 (Jul 2, 2010)

normally i try and keep it to just touch and body contact, lots of kissing, makes it that much more enjoyable when both parties give in and you do the deed.


----------



## BBW_Blondie (Jul 2, 2010)

Sometimes its not about Mr. Right its about Mr. Right Now! But it truly depends on the situation and the potential partner.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 2, 2010)

Only during the Carter administration. Once Reagan was in office, I became a gentleman. 

What can I say. "I lusted in my heart", as J.C. once confessed.


----------



## likeitmatters (Jul 3, 2010)

is to be responsible for your Own Actions. Safe sex is not truly safe because we all know that one mishap and bang...you are either infected with something minor or major.

Just do not go running off and asking for a handout if you cannot afford the meds now. You are responsible for your own actions is the point of what I am saying and should not say I need help when you when you knew the conquences of your actions.

Be responsible is all I am trying to stress to you, the reader of my posts.

:blink:


----------



## djudex (Jul 4, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I would (and have) have sex on the first date



How you doin'?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 4, 2010)

I've done it on the first date 3 times.

Twice with people who only got that ONE date.
Were they awful? Kind of. 
Was it planned to be a one night stand? Nope.
But shit happens.

The third time was with someone I knew for years and was very close to. So it was almost like NOT being the first date, even though it technically was.

Would I do it again? Most likely not.
But you never know what might happen. 

I think I'm more open to the idea of a first dater if the guy has some squish. A lot less so when they're slim. Don't know why, but that seems to be my stance.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 5, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> There are so many factors that come into play with this question. I would (and have) have sex on the first date, but I don't go into the date with that as my first priority LOL




So . . . what constitutes as a date. I'm going to be going to Costa Mesa, so if I run into you and we have coffee, does that count, is there certain prereq's. You know, I have to know these things.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 5, 2010)

I guess we're all supposed to have the same life experiences, etc.


How does it look from the moral high ground? I'm looking upwards at it and it sure doesn't look all that sunny and perfect to me.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 5, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> is to be responsible for your Own Actions. Safe sex is not truly safe because we all know that one mishap and bang...you are either infected with something minor or major.
> 
> Just do not go running off and asking for a handout if you cannot afford the meds now. You are responsible for your own actions is the point of what I am saying and should not say I need help when you when you knew the conquences of your actions.
> 
> ...



Sometimes, you have sex and you don't get a disease or get pregnant. I know that sounds far fetched....but it's true.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 5, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So . . . what constitutes as a date. I'm going to be going to Costa Mesa, so if I run into you and we have coffee, does that count, is there certain prereq's. You know, I have to know these things.



For you...I'll make an exception. It doesn't even have to be a date. But, if you get infected, don't be asking for a handout.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 5, 2010)

djudex said:


> How you doin'?



You're so smooth.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 5, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> is to be responsible for your Own Actions. Safe sex is not truly safe because we all know that one mishap and bang...you are either infected with something minor or major.
> 
> Just do not go running off and asking for a handout if you cannot afford the meds now. You are responsible for your own actions is the point of what I am saying and should not say I need help when you when you knew the conquences of your actions.
> 
> ...



:doh: Thanks for the PSA 


*Condom Effectiveness Against STDS, Data from the CDC *

*HIV*
*Laboratory studies* have demonstrated that latex condoms provide an essentially impermeable barrier to particles the size of HIV.

*Theoretical basis for protection*. Latex condoms cover the penis and provide an effective barrier to exposure to secretions such as urethral and vaginal secretions, blocking the pathway of sexual transmission of HIV infection.

*Epidemiologic studies *that are conducted in real-life settings, where one partner is infected with HIV and the other partner is not, demonstrate that the consistent use of latex condoms provides a high degree of protection. 

*STDs such as gonorrhea, chlamydia, and trichomoniasis are sexually transmitted by genital secretions, such as urethral or vaginal secretions.*

*Laboratory studies *have demonstrated that latex condoms provide an essentially impermeable barrier to particles the size of STD pathogens.

*Theoretical basis for protection*. The physical properties of latex condoms protect against diseases such as gonorrhea, chlamydia, and trichomoniasis by providing a barrier to the genital secretions that transmit STD-causing organisms.

*Epidemiologic studies* that compare infection rates among condom users and nonusers provide evidence that latex condoms can protect against the transmission of STDs such as chlamydia, gonorrhea and trichomoniasis.


The only STD to be concerned with is HSV because they are not effectively protected against with condom usage. 

http://www.cdc.gov/condomeffectiveness/latex.htm


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 5, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> For you...I'll make an exception. It doesn't even have to be a date. But, if you get infected, don't be asking for a handout.



I'm sure by infected you mean sprung . . . And if so, baby it's too late. :wubu:


----------



## djudex (Jul 5, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> You're so smooth.



What can I say, I knows what I likes and you're mucho likable


----------



## Kazak (Jul 5, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> There are so many factors that come into play with this question. I would (and have) have sex on the first date, but I don't go into the date with that as my first priority LOL



I can be in Costa Mesa in 20mins where you wanna go for a first date ;o)


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 5, 2010)

Kazak said:


> I can be in Costa Mesa in 20mins where you wanna go for a first date ;o)



Hmmm....20 minutes, huh? Are you taking Harbor or the 55? LOLOL


----------



## Kazak (Jul 5, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Hmmm....20 minutes, huh? Are you taking Harbor or the 55? LOLOL



whichever one gets you in my arms the quickest... iii mean whichever has the least traffic. =o)


----------



## occowboysfan94 (Jul 5, 2010)

Would I have sex on the first date? I have and would if I felt comfortable with the woman I was dating.

Oh last time I checked regardless if you have sex on the first date or wait months, If you use a condom the odds are the same of you get pregnant or catching something


----------



## Melian (Jul 6, 2010)

occowboysfan94 said:


> Would I have sex on the first date? I have and would if I felt comfortable with the woman I was dating.
> 
> Oh last time I checked regardless if you have sex on the first date or wait months, If you use a condom the odds are the same of you get pregnant or catching something



You are misinformed, occowboysfan94. It has recently been demonstrated that "commitment" is actually the cure for AIDS - it kills HIV at a rate of 5000 virions/s, causes T cell proliferation and also leads to bleaching of the anus.

FACT.


----------



## djudex (Jul 6, 2010)

Melian said:


> You are misinformed, occowboysfan94. It has recently been demonstrated that "commitment" is actually the cure for AIDS - it kills HIV at a rate of 5000 virions/s, causes T cell proliferation and also leads to bleaching of the anus.
> 
> FACT.



Oh man, I totally need my anus bleached.... better get a girlfriend!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Melian said:


> You are misinformed, occowboysfan94. It has recently been demonstrated that "commitment" is actually the cure for AIDS - it kills HIV at a rate of 5000 virions/s, causes T cell proliferation and also leads to bleaching of the anus.
> 
> FACT.



I hate you . . . You know how long I've been trying to squeeze in "anus bleaching" into my posts without it sounding too forced? And here you come, just gallivanting around throwing it in so easily.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 6, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I hate you . . . You know how long I've been trying to squeeze in "anus bleaching" into my posts without it sounding too forced? And here you come, just gallivanting around throwing it in so easily.


OMG---'anus', 'too forced' and 'here you come'....comedy GOLD!!!! ROFL


----------



## frankman (Jul 6, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> OMG---'anus', 'too forced' and 'here you come'....comedy GOLD!!!! ROFL



Hmmm, I like the way your mind works.


----------



## Melian (Jul 6, 2010)

You guys are all perverts.


----------



## Jes (Jul 6, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> is to be responsible for your Own Actions. Safe sex is not truly safe because we all know that one mishap and bang...you are either infected with something minor or major.
> 
> Just do not go running off and asking for a handout if you cannot afford the meds now. You are responsible for your own actions is the point of what I am saying and should not say I need help when you when you knew the conquences of your actions.
> 
> ...



hey, did you ever get that cat of yours spayed?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Melian said:


> You guys are all perverts.



 


I hate that I can't just reply with a smile because there's not enough text. So here is the required text. But you should only concern yourself with the prevert smile I posted.


----------



## WillSpark (Jul 6, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I hate that I can't just reply with a smile because there's not enough text. So here is the required text. But you should only concern yourself with the prevert smile I posted.



.................................


----------



## escapist (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## djudex (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 6, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I hate that I can't just reply with a smile because there's not enough text. So here is the required text. But you should only concern yourself with the prevert smile I posted.


I prefer Hozay's spelling 'prevert' because it implies intent.


----------



## stldpn (Jul 6, 2010)

Melian said:


> You guys are all perverts.



You keep stating the obvious...


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 6, 2010)

Melian said:


> You guys are all perverts.



You say it like it's a bad thing!


----------



## Kazak (Jul 6, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> You say it like it's a bad thing!



aw damnit man! you stole my reply right outa my head


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll take anal bleaching for $500, Alex


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 6, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> I'll take anal bleaching for $500, Alex



I have some experience in this actually. Let me tell you my disgusting tale.

I bought these tablets you put in the toilet tank that infuse every flush with bleach. Keeps the toilet clean, keeps the toilet smelling fresh, etc. What they don't tell you is that now your toilet is full of ass searing bleach. Good forbid you have any splashdowns in your reentry because it will dissolve your butthole.

Moral of the story: Don't buy bleach tablets for your toilet.


----------



## taobear (Jul 6, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> If you're trying to bait me with your "almost virgin" like qualities..its working.



That was not my intention but I like the outcome. :blush:


----------



## stldpn (Jul 6, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I have some experience in this actually. Let me tell you my disgusting tale.
> 
> I bought these tablets you put in the toilet tank that infuse every flush with bleach. Keeps the toilet clean, keeps the toilet smelling fresh, etc. What they don't tell you is that now your toilet is full of ass searing bleach. Good forbid you have any splashdowns in your reentry because it will dissolve your butthole.
> 
> Moral of the story: Don't buy bleach tablets for your toilet.



PS they also eat away at the rubber seals in the tank. It may be a clean toilet, but it's going to leak eventually.


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 6, 2010)

stldpn said:


> PS they also eat away at the rubber seals in the tank. It may be a clean toilet, but it's going to leak eventually.



Good thing I'll never use one again!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 6, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I have some experience in this actually. Let me tell you my disgusting tale.
> 
> I bought these tablets you put in the toilet tank that infuse every flush with bleach. Keeps the toilet clean, keeps the toilet smelling fresh, etc. What they don't tell you is that now your toilet is full of ass searing bleach. Good forbid you have any splashdowns in your reentry because it will dissolve your butthole.
> 
> Moral of the story: Don't buy bleach tablets for your toilet.



A clean, but burning ring of fire. :doh:


----------



## stldpn (Jul 6, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Good thing I'll never use one again!



yeah, I had to figure that one out the hard way. I was living with someone who was obsessive about how clean the bathroom was... I changed the flapper three times before I caught on that it was the tabs that were causing my massive water bill.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 6, 2010)

stldpn said:


> PS they also eat away at the rubber seals in the tank. It may be a clean toilet, but it's going to leak eventually.



heh, it'll eat the rubber seal in your butthole too. hahahaah. Butthole. 

heh, leaky butthole. HAHAHA, I'm making myself laugh here.


It would be super awesome of I was to receive "leaky butthole" rep.


----------



## WillSpark (Jul 7, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> heh, it'll eat the rubber seal in your butthole too. hahahaah. Butthole.
> 
> heh, leaky butthole. HAHAHA, I'm making myself laugh here.
> 
> ...



Moist seepage.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 7, 2010)

One time I used those little packs that turns the water blue while cleaning the toilet. It also made my butthole blue.

Thank god it's my favorite color. And what a conversation starter!


----------



## frankman (Jul 7, 2010)

Paquito said:


> One time I used those little packs that turns the water blue while cleaning the toilet. It also made my butthole blue.
> 
> Thank god it's my favorite color. And what a conversation starter!



Perhaps a fun thing for the kids in pre-school. 

"Just sit on the piece of paper, that's right. Now take the green crayon and draw the stem and a leaf, and you've got yourself a drawing of a pretty blue fower with a brown heart for fathers day."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I hate that I can't just reply with a smile because there's not enough text. So here is the required text. But you should only concern yourself with the prevert smile I posted.


 
 .


----------

